# Sgtp fund raiser



## dpoole (May 25, 2016)

We will have our annual fund raiser shoot,  the 2nd sat of June. We have added a new ban saw, had some lumber sawn, put up some more roofing, and a couple of walls,Purchased a few new targets, in the last year, so that is what our funds go to. Low Country Boil is on the menu.  Hatchet Dan says he will have a IRON man course set up also. Come spend the weekend plenty of room for camping, even have a few RV hook ups. We have a shower house available also.


----------



## robert carter (May 26, 2016)

I will be out of town then. Will be celebrating 31 years with my Bride. Send me your address and I will get some raffle stuff in the mail. RC


----------



## dpoole (May 27, 2016)

robert carter said:


> I will be out of town then. Will be celebrating 31 years with my Bride. Send me your address and I will get some raffle stuff in the mail. RC



154 poole rd Ellaville ga 31806 AND THANKS !!!!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 31, 2016)

I have something for the auction.  Sapling branch frame, stretched deerskin, my acrylic painting on the deerskin.  Hope you like it.
Dan Spier


----------



## trad bow (May 31, 2016)

That is beautiful Dan.
Jeff


----------



## pine nut (May 31, 2016)

That's a keeper!  Very, very nice, Dan.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 1, 2016)

That's very well done Dan


----------



## dpoole (Jun 3, 2016)

That is a KEEPER MR DAN !!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 3, 2016)

I think Jeff already has one or two of your paintings.
I figure him to be all over that one.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 6, 2016)

Flint Knapping is our skill demo of the month. So if you are interested in making arrowhead heads come see Mr Dillard will be breaking rocks , Hatchet Dan has a Iron Man course set up. Several very nice items available at the fund raiser also.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 8, 2016)

That's cool!  Nice, very artistic!


----------



## RPM (Jun 9, 2016)

This quiver hopefully will be finished tonight and given to some young archer at this weekend. I will bring stamps to stamp in recipient's initials.

Al, Thanks for posting this for me.  As always, had a great visit!
It's all stitched up and ready for the ride south.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 9, 2016)

Anybody camping Fri night?


----------



## RPM (Jun 10, 2016)

I finished it last night.
It seems I finally got it to upload.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks great Bob!! Some kid is going to be very happy and proud to wear that quiver. Great job!!


----------



## RPM (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks, Al.


----------

